# 67 seat belt question



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

In a 67 lemans. Back seat:

1) should there be 2 sets or 3?, and

2) like the front, are the male ends by the door and female in the middle (or other)

Thanks,


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I've been researching disassembly of seat belt buckles lately. What I found was 2 sets in the back. But some were talking about an option for a third but I could not find a definite answer. Hopefully someone will be along with a much better answer than mine.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

The 1967 Body By Fisher Service Manual shows the male belts to the outside...










As far as the third belt option...I can't interpret what they mean, but here is the info from the manual...










Not sure I have ever heard of a "1 shoulder strap & 2 lap belt" scenario, but there it is...Hmmm???


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

AZTempest said:


> I've been researching disassembly of seat belt buckles lately. What I found was 2 sets in the back. But some were talking about an option for a third but I could not find a definite answer. Hopefully someone will be along with a much better answer than mine.



Rear Center Seat Belt was an Option;


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Gents! I can work with this. Appreciate it.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I installed three in the back seat for my 65 and used the template in this thread








65 GTO Rear Seat Belt Anchor Locations


Anyone have dimensions, or a template, or really good pictures of the rear seat belt anchor bolt locations? My 65 GTO doesn't have rear belts. I currently have the whole interior out, and am at a point where I want to install new anchors for the rear seat belts. Any info would be great! Thanks




www.gtoforum.com


----------

